# Golf league software



## forealot

Hey, New to the forum so I am not sure if this the right place to ask this question. I manage a golf league and have been using a spreadsheet for the past few years. I am trying to find a site that does it for me. I have found quite a few that cost money, and one good one that doesn't. I don't understand why it's free? Was curious if any one else has used the site or something similar. The site is (URL removed). Please I want to get this setup soon so I would appreciate any advice.


----------



## forealot

I haven't found a good site that gives any reviews...but I set up a test league and it looks like it did what I need. As far as I can tell it's completely free.


----------



## bella9091

I keep working on the site! Let me know if there's anything specific you'd like to see!


----------

